# "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr



## Superman (24 Mar 2009)

This is my first true "scape" and would love to take you through my journey of setting it up and maintaining the tank.

So the scene...

I've had the 12"x10"x8" Optiwhite from AquaEssentials since Christmas and have been researching since then of how to scape it. This is my first true "scape" with my 180ltr being mainly a test and learn tank.

I've been looking into all of the tanks on here and have taken the elements I like to hopefully create my own style as I wouldn't like to copy someone.

It took me a while to arrange the rocks (as normal I guess) which is difficult in such a small tank.
I've chosen the plants for their small size to help with the sense of scale within the tank.

As always comments are welcome.

Details will be...

*Tank:* Opti White 12"x10"x8"
*Filtration:* Fluval 105
*Lighting: * 11w Dennerle Overtank Nano Light
*Substrate:* Aquasoil Amazonia powder
*Ferts:* Tropical Plant Nutrition Plus (TPN+)
*CO2:* Easycarbo
*Hardscape:* Mini Landscape rocks
*Flora:* Hemianthus micranthemoides, Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba', Eleocharis parvula, Ludwigia arcuata, Staurogyne sp.
*Fauna:* Crystal Red Shrimp once the tank has settled.

I'm currently waiting for delivery of my filter from ebay once that's here, I can order the plants.

Quick preview of the hardscape...


----------



## Tony Swinney (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Superman's Nano - 14ltr*

Looking good Clark - Looks much bigger than a nano !

Endless hours 'tweaking' rock positions now


----------



## Simon D (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Superman's Nano - 14ltr*

Looks great!

Do you really need that much substrate though? I can understand the sloping effect gives it depth (from a frontal veiw) but how deep is that at the front?

That said, I love it. Nice rocks and good positioning to my innocent eye!


----------



## Steve Smith (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Superman's Nano - 14ltr*

Very nice Clark.  I bet you can't wait to get some water into it


----------



## Superman (24 Mar 2009)

Simon D said:
			
		

> Do you really need that much substrate though? I can understand the sloping effect gives it depth (from a frontal veiw) but how deep is that at the front?


It is 1.5" deep at the front and I need that depth to support the hardscape. Whilst it does look a bit excessive, once things grow in you won't notice the amount of substrate.



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Very nice Clark. I bet you can't wait to get some water into it


Yup, waiting for this filter is eating away at me.


----------



## samc (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Superman's Nano - 14ltr*

nice to see it as a journal clark seeing as iv had a sneak preview  look foward to the planting


----------



## gratts (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Superman's Nano - 14ltr*

Have you put the tank in a dwarf's room or something? It looks way bigger than 14L in that picture!


----------



## Thomas McMillan (25 Mar 2009)

*Re: Superman's Nano - 14ltr*

Looks well good, this should be one to watch!


----------



## Nick16 (25 Mar 2009)

*Re: Superman's Nano - 14ltr*

looks good!   however with that amount of substrate it probably only holds 10L


----------



## Garuf (25 Mar 2009)

*Re: Superman's Nano - 14ltr*

I've got 5 ltrs of a/s in my tank of the same size. 
Nice tank, Clark. It'll be a good one.


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Mar 2009)

*Re: Superman's Nano - 14ltr*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> Whilst it does look a bit excessive, once things grow in you won't notice the amount of substrate.


very true, i set up a 35l arcadia a few months ago, and the substrate was 4 inches off the top at the back! i used rocks to hold it all in, the sense of depth was truly amazing! 

tank looks ace clark.


----------



## Dan Crawford (25 Mar 2009)

*Re: Superman's Nano - 14ltr*

Looking good Clark, real good


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Mar 2009)

*Re: Superman's Nano - 14ltr*

Like the rock work, but at first glance the substrate does seem very deep at the front. Will wait until you get it planted 
Congrats Clark another winner


----------



## Tony Swinney (25 Mar 2009)

*Re: Superman's Nano - 14ltr*

Just a thought Clark - when I filled my 12x10x8, I measured the water in, and it only just holds 10l brimful with the substrate and rocks in place   

Definitely worth measuring , so you dont risk over dosing.

Tony


----------



## hellohefalump (25 Mar 2009)

*Re: Superman's Nano - 14ltr*

Can't wait to see it planted up!  Looking good so far


----------



## aaronnorth (25 Mar 2009)

*Re: Superman's Nano - 14ltr*

i'm loving all the nano's   nice layout


----------



## StevenA (25 Mar 2009)

*Re: Superman's Nano - 14ltr*

Looking good Clarke, that Dennerle light suits the tank better than the arc light would've IMO


----------



## John Starkey (25 Mar 2009)

*Re: Superman's Nano - 14ltr*

Hi clarke,

rock placement looks quite good,are you happy with it ? or are you going to play around with it,

good luck with it, regards john.


----------



## JamesM (25 Mar 2009)

*Re: Superman's Nano - 14ltr*

Looking good, Clark


----------



## Superman (29 Mar 2009)

Right so planting time...

I had a nice trip today to TGM as thought it's always best to pick your plants in person. Plus was nice to pop in for a cuppa.

As stated earlier in the thread, I picked up Hemanthus callitrichoides "Cuba", Eleocharis Parvula, Hemianthus micranthemoides and Ludwigia Arcuata.

Hopefully you'll like the planting, it was a nightmare to get the glassware connected and I'm not a fan of planting HC but it seems to be looking good. I'm leaving everything for a while to settle in before pruning etc.

Anyway, photos...

Final rock placement...




After planting the HC...




After planting the hairgrass...




All done...


----------



## Nelson (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Superman's Nano - 14ltr*

hi clark
really looking good  
neil


----------



## Tony Swinney (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Superman's Nano - 14ltr*

Hi Clark

Looking good mate.  I'll be interested to see how the HC does, as the stuff in mine is really struggling in the centre of the tank, but doing well around the edges, which I guess is a flow issue.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Thomas McMillan (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Superman's Nano - 14ltr*

That looks great Clark! I can see this being a really nice little iwagumi, keep us posted.


----------



## Steve Smith (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Superman's Nano - 14ltr*

Looking great mate   Got the fluval connector problems sorted out?


----------



## Superman (30 Mar 2009)

Thanks for all the positive comments.
I think it'll take a while to get to where I want it to be, but should be fun getting there.



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Looking great mate   Got the fluval connector problems sorted out?


I found that the hose goes nice and tight over the connector but will be ordering some hose clips later today to make sure.
I'm more concerned about the hose coming off the glass ware!

I need to decide on the amount of TPN+ and Easycarbo to dose.


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Superman's Nano - 14ltr*

Looking good Clark, you should really cut that grass really short, only leaving a couple of cm from the substrate and also thin it more and replant it, this will promote new growth and also help it spread quicker.


----------



## Superman (30 Mar 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looking good Clark, you should really cut that grass really short, only leaving a couple of cm from the substrate and also thin it more and replant it, this will promote new growth and also help it spread quicker.


I recently got some of the same hairgrass from TGM and its taken really quickly even considering it was grown emmersed. I had in the past cut it harsly before planting and it just failed on me. I planted it in clumps for now for it to settle in but will replant in a while - even those these are still tiny clumps, you wouldn't think how small some of them actually are but look huge!

I'm using the method of waiting for the plants to settle before upsetting and cutting them. That way, they should be able to concentrate on their roots rather than building up the stuff above the substrate.


----------



## Superman (30 Mar 2009)

Day 2:

The lilly output is mixing up a bit of the AquaSoil in the front right corner so have turned down the output a bit. I'm pleased that everything has stayed put in the soil.

Lights are on for the first time (for a proper photo period) and will be keeping it at 6 hours per day now.

I decided to dose 1ml of Easy Carbo and TPN+ per day after looking at Dan's results with Little Mountain and his Dennerle Nano.

I've also carried out a 50% water change and true to form AS has off the scale Ammonia. I think I'll do a daily water change for a few weeks.

I might have to get a heater when I get my shrimps as the water is staying rather cold.

So, going quite well.


----------



## John Starkey (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Superman's Nano - 14ltr*

Hi Clarke,

if it all goes well it wil be a great nano scape,good luck mate,
regards john.


----------



## keymaker (31 Mar 2009)

*Re: Superman's Nano - 14ltr*

Clark, beautiful little tank, it has almost the same plants like mine, except the Ludwigia. 


			
				Superman said:
			
		

> The lilly output is mixing up a bit of the AquaSoil in the front right corner so have turned down the output a bit. I'm pleased that everything has stayed put in the soil.


Did you put your lily pipe in the front left corner because of the HC? I have mine in the back, with the inflow on the right side... This way the current is being pushed along the upper left side, down to the FG and all way to the left side in a rotating pattern. With a small tank like this there is no real danger of "dead spots".



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> I decided to dose 1ml of Easy Carbo and TPN+ per day after looking at Dan's results with Little Mountain and his Dennerle Nano.


How many water changes do you plan to do in the long run, and how much at a time? If dosing 1ml to 14l daily with my tap water data at almost 0 K and 0 PO4 -and my 80-90% water changes twice-a-week, I would have heavy deficiency issues with the K and PO4 below the EI range. 50% water changes are OK with the 1ml but I found that 50 is not enough in my Nano.



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> I think I'll do a daily water change for a few weeks.


A daily 50% wc will lead to 0,44ppm PO4 and 5,48ppm K if your tapwater does not have any and you dose 1ml.


----------



## GreenNeedle (31 Mar 2009)

*Re: Superman's Nano - 14ltr*

Looks nice and man that light looks bright.  Very jealous of people who can put tanks on tables like that.  My kids would have permanently wet hands plus it would get filled with toys 

One thing I saw is that the intake seems to have 'sucked' a hole in the substrate.  Maybe need to raise the intake a little

Keep us updated.

AC


----------



## TDI-line (31 Mar 2009)

*Re: Superman's Nano - 14ltr*

Very nice SM.


----------



## Superman (31 Mar 2009)

keymaker said:
			
		

> Clark, beautiful little tank, it has almost the same plants like mine, except the Ludwigia.


Great minds eh?! lol   



			
				keymaker said:
			
		

> Did you put your lily pipe in the front left corner because of the HC? I have mine in the back, with the inflow on the right side... This way the current is being pushed along the upper left side, down to the FG and all way to the left side in a rotating pattern. With a small tank like this there is no real danger of "dead spots".


I put it there for a couple of reasons, one was that it fitted better in the front and two I thought it would help the flow around the tank. I'll see how it goes, but I'm expecting the back areas to be more bushier in the future, so the pipes might not fit anywhere else.



			
				keymaker said:
			
		

> How many water changes do you plan to do in the long run, and how much at a time? If dosing 1ml to 14l daily with my tap water data at almost 0 K and 0 PO4 -and my 80-90% water changes twice-a-week, I would have heavy deficiency issues with the K and PO4 below the EI range. 50% water changes are OK with the 1ml but I found that 50 is not enough in my Nano.
> 
> A daily 50% wc will lead to 0,44ppm PO4 and 5,48ppm K if your tapwater does not have any and you dose 1ml.


I've not really done any calculations to come up with the 1ml of both per day, just checked Dan's journal and he got good results using it. That doesn't mean mine will be the same so will keep an eye on it.

I will expand the daily water changes, to every other day and then twice a week. I'll be planning on doing 50% each time, but that might change. I'll see how it goes. Once my TPN+ is used up, I'll be moving this to a EI dosing method or maybe DIY TPN+.



			
				SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> One thing I saw is that the intake seems to have 'sucked' a hole in the substrate.  Maybe need to raise the intake a little.


Thanks Andy. I noticed that after posting the photos, it was from priming the filter. It's remained flat since.


----------



## Superman (1 Apr 2009)

Day 4 Update:

Things are going well. 
Water is looking a bit green, but it might be the green colour from the plants.
Still doing the 50% water change.
The plants still look about the same.


----------



## Superman (4 Apr 2009)

Day 8:

I've been really enjoying setting up this new tank, I can't wait to get home each day to do the water changes and dose (am I mad?)
I think the HC is growing in, not 100% sure tho as I see the tank every day.
The hairgrass is starting to show the change to immersed growth as some of the shoots are going a red-ish brown but nothing major. 
I've tried not to touch any of the plants as I want them to establish themselves as much as possible.
Ammonia is still off the chart (expected) and am still doing 50% water changes.
The clear filter pipes (especially the output) is getting a bit brown so will to clean that up soon but I don't want to touch the filter yet. I am amazed of how clear the water has been since setting it up. Usually, with substrates you need to rinse before putting in provides some dust, but the AquaSoil hasn't done so at all.
I've been chatting to the LFS who have 150 CRS on order and they get a mixed bag of grades. They've said that they'll let me know when they arrive and pass quarantine so I can go and pick the grades I want. Fingers crossed that they get them in soon and that my tank cycles for when they do!

I'll take some photos tomorrow for my 1 week photo update.

EDIT: Just had an email from the LFS, they say that the shrimps are due to arrive either Monday or Tuesday. They'll be in QT for a week. I think I might kick start my filter using my mature one (should of done that already!)


----------



## Tony Swinney (4 Apr 2009)

Great update Clark   

These nanos are wonderful little things, so easy to maintain and tinker with, and relatively cheap to do due to their size.  Water changes only take a couple of minutes, and plant maintenance can be performed without even getting your hand wet, if you've got 25cm tweezers and scissors   

Good luck with it.

Tony


----------



## Superman (4 Apr 2009)

I've realised the importance of pin type instruments. I'm using tweasers at the minute but I have to get my hands wet!

After today's water change (and a few hours after), recorded 1.0ppm of Nitrite. Whilst this might not be accurate, I'm pleased that I at least have some Ammonia -> Nitrite bacteria. It's a shame as I'm dosing TPN+ that I couldn't show that there's the bacteria for Nitrite -> Nitrate.

I really want the cycle to hurry up knowing I could have some CRS soon


----------



## Superman (6 Apr 2009)

Day 10:

Status quo really, some of the hairgrass is sending out some runners. The worst signs are on the stems as the lower leaves are going a bit brown, but nothing major.

Still at 50% water change and 1ml of EC and TPN+ per day straight after water change.
A couple of quick shots. 

A couple of quick photos....

HC pearling...  8) 





Tank shot...


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Apr 2009)

Looking good mate.  Lovely crisp photos, specially the second one


----------



## George Farmer (6 Apr 2009)

Cute little set-up, Clark.  Should turn into a little beauty!  Well done mate.


----------



## TDI-line (6 Apr 2009)

Great pics SM.

But i was wondering why the thermometer is right at the front?


----------



## Superman (6 Apr 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Great pics SM.
> 
> But i was wondering why the thermometer is right at the front?



I forgot to remove it, whoops.

Can't I blag it and say it's a 3rd from the right and is glass ware so you hardly notice?!


----------



## TDI-line (6 Apr 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> TDI-line said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, i'll let you off.  

By the way, have you seen the Dennerle mini-thermometer?

http://www.aquadiskont.com/shop/product ... ts_id/2416


----------



## Superman (6 Apr 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> By the way, have you seen the Dennerle mini-thermometer?
> 
> http://www.aquadiskont.com/shop/product ... ts_id/2416



Oooh I'll keep an eye out for that, thanks.


----------



## JamesM (6 Apr 2009)

Looking good, Clark 8)


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Apr 2009)

Looking great Clark, loving the glass ware  where did you get that from?


----------



## Superman (7 Apr 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looking great Clark, loving the glass ware  where did you get that from?


Thanks Paulo, the lilly pipe and intake was the nanoware set from TGM. They make a huge difference.


----------



## StevenA (7 Apr 2009)

Love the full tank shot Clarke, it's coming along very nicely


----------



## Themuleous (8 Apr 2009)

Very nice 

Sam


----------



## Superman (8 Apr 2009)

Day 12: (Star date -314268.24)

There's large signs of runners within the hairgrass.
The HC continues to grow too.
Stems seem to be taking the longest to adapt but some weren't 100% when they were planted TBH.
Still doing the daily 50% water changes then dosing 1ml of both EC and TPN+.
The clear filter tubes are a bit mucky now.

Test tubes state....
Ammonia 1ppm
Nitrite off the scale

So far so good.


----------



## Superman (13 Apr 2009)

Day 17:

I've been away for the Easter weekend so this plant has been in darkness as I don't have a timer yet and can't dose with me being away.

The HC is still in good condition and looks to have grown upwards more.
The hairgrass is getting some melt due to the old shoots dying, I'm having trouble picking off the old shoots as I don't have a small enough set of scissors, so am having to leave it there for a bit.
The HM is looking about 50/50 at the minute, some stems are browning others are doing well, but it wasn't in great condition to start with.
The Ludwigia arcuata on one side has lost most of it's leaves, but the other side is going ok.

So the stems are going a bit iffy but the foreground plants are going well, I'm testing the water later.

No photos tonight as I'm busy doing water changes on both tanks.


----------



## Superman (14 Apr 2009)

Day 18:

I had a quick test of the Ammonia and Nitrite this morning...
Ammonia 0ppm
Nitrite still off the scale

Tonight I'll do a few massive water changes to reduce the nitrite as I've found previously that there's enough Nitrite to cope with the amount that is produced from the Ammonia, but there's not enough to cope with the backlog from previous days.

So, not long to go before it's fully cycled and I've got in touch with AquaJardin about the CRS as they should be at their shop soon.


----------



## Superman (17 Apr 2009)

I'm going to kick start the filter tonight with some media from my established tank.
I'm getting impatient!


----------



## passerby* (17 Apr 2009)

any photos..??   ..it would be nice to see how its changed from day 1 to how it is now..

cheers , Alex


----------



## Superman (17 Apr 2009)

passerby* said:
			
		

> any photos..??   ..it would be nice to see how its changed from day 1 to how it is now..
> 
> cheers , Alex



Thanks Alex.
I'm going to replant the HM tonight to tidy it up, so might take some photos.
Although, I'm hopeing if the filter kick start works properly there might be photos of some nice livestock in there tomorrow.


----------



## Nelson (17 Apr 2009)

come on.....photo's.....stop stailing  
neil


----------



## Superman (18 Apr 2009)

Photos to follow later, with my four new friends.


----------



## Superman (18 Apr 2009)

I just picked up four Crystal Red Shrimp today from my LFS.

Using the grading guide at http://www.planetinverts.com/crsgradegu ... _guide.jpg, I have...

1x SS "No-Entry Hinomaru"
1x SS "Hinomaru"
1x S+ "Tiger Tooth"
1x S "3 White Band"

I was really pleased with the service I got as they kept them from sale until I had my pick and all at Â£6.30 each, I will get another two in a few days once these have settled in.

They're in the tank now and have started colouring up already, having a good look around the tank and am looking nice and active. Hopefully, they won't uproot too many plants!!

I bought some Dennerle "Crusta-Fit" solution to help their shells and Dennerle "CrustaGran" to feed them.
I popped the weekly dose of Crusta-Fit in the tank and also added a small spatula full of the food. I was amazed that two immediately went for the food and have not let go! They're little beauties!

*How much do people generally feed them?*

The lights are off at the minute to let them settle in and will now tailor my dosing as I've got them in. I'm going to dose *1ml of TPN+ and 0.2ml of Easy Carbo daily*.

Proper photos later when the lights are on, the room is dark and they've coloured up but here's a quick peek of one of them having some CrustaGran...


----------



## samc (18 Apr 2009)

hope you get on well with your shrimp, iv stopped dosing easycarbo now and got some amano shrimp and they are doing great. i will be getting some more crs soon. 
they are a pretty high grade so thats cheap


----------



## Superman (18 Apr 2009)

samc said:
			
		

> hope you get on well with your shrimp, iv stopped dosing easycarbo now and got some amano shrimp and they are doing great. i will be getting some more crs soon.
> they are a pretty high grade so thats cheap


Thanks Sam, they were cheap. They had ordered a mix bag so they didn't know what they'd get in. They had loads to choose from so thought I'd try and get different ones and the high grades too.
People have mixed experiences with CRS and easycarbo which we've discussed in another thread. The consensus is not to overdose.

I'm amazed how active they are.

Another quick photo of all four as they were hanging around each other. Although, one is missing a left eye.


----------



## aquaticmaniac (18 Apr 2009)

Great looking shrimp! I generally fed all my shrimp very little and provided moss, etc. The less the better, really.


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Apr 2009)

Nice looking shrimp Clark, most of them look grade A, nice price though. I purchased some grade S and now they have grown up a little I have found that most are in fact grade A.

Keep up the good work, I wouldn't mind some of those for that price, want to post some to me?? hehe


----------



## Superman (20 Apr 2009)

So, if you've seen in my other thread, I thought my filter was cycled after kick starting it with mature media but the day after I'm getting strange nitrite readings. I'm trying to get out of the habbit of testing but have again slipped into bad habbits with the CRS!

Anyway, plants are doing ok, the stems are starting to take off. HC gets uprooted by the shrimp! The HC is getting to a nice height so thinking of trimming it now.

A couple of photos...














View from sofa with equipment in...


----------



## aaronnorth (20 Apr 2009)

looks quality Clark. Couldnt you get away with the heater, or buy a heater mat which are used in vivariums? It would just sit beneath the tank so it wouldnt be too hard to move.


----------



## Superman (20 Apr 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> looks quality Clark. Couldnt you get away with the heater, or buy a heater mat which are used in vivariums? It would just sit beneath the tank so it wouldnt be too hard to move.



Thanks, aaron.
The heater is something that I don't mind putting up with and for proper photos can easily remove it. I'd thought I'd show it in these so that people can see what it look like 99% of the time.


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Apr 2009)

Looking great Clark, lovely little tank, apart from the heater looks quality but than can always be resolved later on. Congrats


----------



## Superman (20 Apr 2009)

Feeding time...


----------



## Nelson (21 Apr 2009)

hi clark,
tanks looking really good  .
neil


----------



## Superman (26 Apr 2009)

I think it's time to tidy things up in this tank and will do early this week.

The HM is showing amazing growth and I need to work out how to trim it properly.
The hairgrass again, is sending loads of runners out and that's coming through the HC.
The HC needs to be thinned out but showing really good growth.

I'm looking to lengthen the photoperiod on this tank, usually it's 6pm until about 11pm ish. I'll try and get it up to 8 hours per day.

The CRS have been quiet recently and they hide along the back, but then they've all molted so that's a good sign.


----------



## Tony Swinney (27 Apr 2009)

Looking great Clark - love the shrimp, and the HC looks nice and healthy too.

Tony


----------



## Dan Crawford (27 Apr 2009)

The tanks lookin' sweet Clark and they look like some good quality shrimp, nice one.


----------



## Superman (7 May 2009)

Quick update....

I'm down to two shrimp now.
The stems are growing really quickly but the HC is slowly turning a bit brown but no signs of algae. 
The Hc has grown upwards again after a trim and i'm finding it hard to make it carpet. My hairgrass is much easier!

I'm thinking of adding pressurised co2 once finances allow.


----------



## TBRO (9 May 2009)

Looking really good, a perfect little world. Just before reading your last post I was wondering how you were getting on without CO2. Do you think you could get away without the heater ?

George's Little Mountain is Easy Carb only but he used CO2 at the start, I want to set up a nano but I don't think I could currently afford another CO2 set. I wonder if anyone has succesfully piggy backed another diffuser off their main tank? (probably the CO2 would flow to the lowest resistance end but physics is not my forte  :?: )

Looking foreward to the next instalment - T


----------



## Superman (9 May 2009)

I'm sure that pure co2 is much better than EC. However, with what I'm seeing with darkening of the old leaves and green new ones leads me to believe that I'm not rising enough TPN+. That idea came around after Reading the plant deficiencies on James planted tank website. 
I've now doubled the daily dose of TPN+ to 2mls per day and will wait a bit to see if that works. In addition, I'm getting small amounts of green spot algae on the rocks so that leads me to think my problems are ferts related rather than co2. 

I've aslso added a timer for the light so it's on from 3pm tip 10pm now each day. Rather than on a evenings when I got home - if I ever did!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (9 May 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> View from sofa with equipment in...



Clark you have done an ace job here pal. For some one so new to the hobby, you have done a great job and have done the nano justice.

Good work mate. I really like it.

Cheers.


----------



## John Starkey (10 May 2009)

Hi Clarke,well buddy what can I add to what has already been said,I remember when i first met you at Tgm you were wondering around like a kid in a sweet shop   ,now 12 months or so on you are  turning out lovely little scapes like this,it shows that if people are prepared to do a bit of homework,spend on decent gear,you can acheive results like yours,
Well done mate superb effort.regards john.


----------



## Superman (13 May 2009)

I'd appreciate any advice on getting HC to grow well.
I've only trimmed it back once and it's started growing up again, not horizontal.
Is it because I'm only doing 0.3ml of EC and 2mls of TPN+ (with extra KNO3) per day.
I've got 11W over this 14ltr tank, is that enough to encourage compact growth? It's on for 3pm until 10pm.
The new growth is nice and green now with old growth remaining brown - not just for the HC.
I'm having a slow increase in the brown algae in the tank but then this is only a new tank and would of expected that.
I'm trying to get some proper co2 into this tank but it's rather expensive and would like to continue on EC for as long as possible.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TBRO (13 May 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (HC Advice Please)*

You have about 3.6 wpg which should be plenty. My experiance with HC was that it did grow up for a while and then started to grow sideways (mine is 4-5 cm at it's tallest). I think you would get there with EC but for rapid satisfaction HC loves CO2.


----------



## aaronnorth (13 May 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (HC Advice Please)*



			
				TBRO said:
			
		

> You have about 3.6 wpg which should be plenty. My experiance with HC was that it did grow up for a while and then started to grow sideways (mine is 4-5 cm at it's tallest). I think you would get there with EC but for rapid satisfaction HC loves CO2.



this is a small tank though so it will be lower than 3.6wpg.

most people have about 18-22watts on a tank size like this, but for best results like alrady said is extra NO3 & CO2. if you think they are sorted and at the maximum dose then you may need more light, to make it grow more compact, obviously this requires more nutrients if you go down this route.


----------



## Tony Swinney (13 May 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (HC Advice Please)*

Hi Clark

My HC looked pretty straggly and brown through the first 8 weeks or so - its only been in the past fortnight that its changed and suddenly looks bright green and is spreading well.  That does coincide with me adding the KNO3 to the TPN+ so hopefully you'll see a difference in the coming weeks.

I keep reading that HC loves KNO3 and CO2, so maybe you'll have to go the injected CO2 route ?

Tony


----------



## Superman (13 May 2009)

Thanks guys.
I'm really considering the co2 route now I can get a hydor co2 regulator for Â£26 and get a soda stream bottle.


----------



## TDI-line (13 May 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (HC Advice Please)*

Looks great Clark, i can't believe that tank is only 14 litres.


----------



## Superman (14 May 2009)

Pre TGM update.

I added extra KNO3 to my TPN+ and has delivered instant results within two days.

The both the HC and stem plants are showing bright green growth and HC has had a bit of a growth spurt.

I'm planning to trim the HC on my return from the TGM visit.

A few photos...


----------



## Tony Swinney (14 May 2009)

Good stuff Clark - pleased the kno3 is working   

Tony


----------



## Superman (25 May 2009)

I've been away for the weekend so was pleased to come back to everything being ok.

My dosing regime (apart from this weekend) is stable now as I'm remembering to do it and do it before I goto work each day.

I'm getting a bit of brown algae so that needs to be cleaned up. There's loads of ramshorn snails so thinking of adding an assassin snail to reduce the problem, I'm picking out the ones I can.

I'm going to trim the HC tomorrow as it's really shot upwards rather than outwards but it's getting better.

Here's a few photos...


----------



## Garuf (25 May 2009)

I love it, great work! makes me wish I'd got a seal for my eheim so I can plant up my optiwhite!


----------



## Superman (27 May 2009)

I've just finished a 2.5 hour trim! I was hoping to do both tanks, but got caught up on a proper prune. 
I've really worked on starting the bush effect for the HM and planted it very densely after consulting Garuf. 
I had to replant some of the hairgrass as when I pulled up some it pulled up loads!
I've harshly trimmed the HC hoping that it'll fully carpet this time. 
I'm starting to think that my next scape in this tank will be a grass only setup as it's the only plant that is really taking off for me. Although the others grow they need a bit of a trim. 

I wish my larger tank would be a easy to look after as this one! I just seem to be battling algae issues in that one, but on this small scale I seem to have things in order.


----------



## Garuf (27 May 2009)

Hc and hairgrass like to be left alone to do their thing in my experience. Just keep your co2 good and high and leave her be for a month or so, BAM! Nice carpet.


----------



## Superman (27 May 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Hc and hairgrass like to be left alone to do their thing in my experience. Just keep your co2 good and high and leave her be for a month or so, BAM! Nice carpet.


Cool, I'm planning on leaving it alone now for a month or so as I'm away on holiday.
Photos update later tonight, I even cleaned the glass!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (27 May 2009)

Looking good Clark


----------



## RossMartin (27 May 2009)

Looking Good!!

Howm much TPN+ and KNO3 are you adding now??


----------



## Superman (27 May 2009)

Thanks,

I'm adding 2ml of TPN+ per day and now 0.3ml of Easy Carbo.
The TPN+ has 10g extra KNO3 per 30ml of solution.

A few quick photos, I'm thinking of not adding a few photos for a while so there's an instant impact rather than a gradual change. We'll see, I like sharing what I'm upto!

First a full tank shot, looks like there's not much HC but there's more than what you can see.




Showing my HC and Ludwigia prune...




I seem to like this angle...


----------



## Superman (29 May 2009)

Slowly getting the hang of this photography lark...

Trying to get a good DoF   









Think I could with some more livestock to photograph, more CRS maybe when I get back off holiday!

Quick update on the tank, the stems are shooting up again after their trim. So hopefully the plan will work out.


----------



## Superman (2 Jun 2009)

Bad news this morning..

Last night I did a 50% water change as usual without stepping out from what I normally did and found one of my CRS dead and the other stuck to the filter intake. The one from the intake managed to get off once I switched the filter off but did look a bit limp. I'm half expecting to return home to find him dead too.   

I'm thinking of ditching trying to get CRS to survive in the tank, as I've now had 5 die on me in there and thinking of either turning to CRS (cherries) and maybe some nano type fish. I've tried to steer away from fish as I'd think they'd get battered by the flow in the tank.

Any suggestions on stocking would be appreciated as I'm not really up to speed with nano type fish.


----------



## rawr (2 Jun 2009)

Ah, nothing seems to be on your side at the moment mate.  Keep your chin up, it'll pay off!

I thin ksome type of Microrasbora would suit this tank well, it would probably be able to cope with the heavy flow aswell. Dwarf Neon Green Rasboras seem to be the 'in' thing at the moment.


----------



## Superman (6 Jun 2009)

Today I bit the bullet and got a dennerle co2 nano set. Everything's working fine but it'll take a few days to find the best place to put the diffuser. Currently it's on the right hand side of the tank directly opposite to the filter output and the bubbles seems to get a good distribution, although the flow doesn't carry them around the tank. I'm also trying to turn down the injection rate as I'm seeing if I can produce finer bubbles/mist.
Either way, it's going well. The drop checker is currently on the left back corner, diagonal from the diffuser to see how good the distribution is.

I would put the diffuser under the filter intake if I had the room.


----------



## Stu Worrall (6 Jun 2009)

sorry to hear about teh crs clark, ive always wanted some but would prefer to buy them from a shop rather than mail order and no-one around here seems to do them. tank is coming along really well though

Those nano co2 sets look the dogs danglies when theyre installed!


----------



## Superman (13 Jun 2009)

Things have been going great since I installed the Dennerle Nano co2 kit, the HC has taken off and the stems are growing faster than before.

I'm off on holiday for the next few weeks so co2, ferts and light will be reduced. I have someone coming in a few times a week to feed the fish/shrimp and plants and I'm pleased that both of my tanks are stable enough to let someone else look after them. At least the light and co2 for this tank is done on a timer, so they only need to feed the plants and shrimp.

Here's a few quick pre-holiday photos, I'm getting to grips with the settings on my camera (I think).

Front shot showing the great growth...




A few cherry shrimps amongst the HC sharing food




Female cherry shrimp feeding on lunch




I can't thank LondonDragon enough for the quality of shrimp.

Hopefully, when I'm back off holiday, I'll have a nice HC carpet.


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Jun 2009)

Looking great Clark, the photos seem a little dark to me, but then again it could be my monitor, glad you are happy with the shrimp, they go a great job with the algae 
Enjoy the holiday


----------



## Superman (30 Jun 2009)

So, I've you've noticed (hope you have!), I've been away for the last two weeks.

As described earlier, I cut down on the ferts, light and co2. Unfortunately, there was a shrimp massacre whilst I was away. No obvious signs as why that happened, only that they were dead. I have about 5 or so remaining and hopefully they'll flourish as they were when I was around. I'm going to do a daily water change for the next week just to be 100% sure things are ok.

The good news is that there was no algae outbreak and the stems (HM & L. Arcuata) grew to the surface and so have trimmed them back short.
I'm really pleased that the HC carpet is coming along nicely and in some spots has carpeted. Once I turn up the wick again, it should be all sorted in next to no time.

Currently, I'm having a clean and a tidy up and the camera is full of holiday snaps, so no photo update as yet.


----------



## Steve Smith (30 Jun 2009)

That's a shame mate   Still, hopefully you're left with the 5 strongest shrimp, so should have a pretty bullet proof group if they breed 

Hope you had a good holiday mate!


----------



## Tony Swinney (30 Jun 2009)

Sorry to hear about the shrimp Clark, but ti sounds as though the rest of the tank looked after itself well   

Hope you had a good time.

Tony


----------



## rawr (30 Jun 2009)

Well, at least they made a good job of cleaning up the algae before they popped their cloggs.  Nah, sorry about the shrimp but at least you're left with some anyways, hopefully they'll give you some offspring. 

Looking forward to some photos, hope you had a good break.


----------



## Superman (3 Jul 2009)

The remaining shrimp had survived and have coloured up again, which is good.
Having everything back to normal with the lights and co2 has meant that the HC has been pearling today for the first time. Full carpet here I come.


----------



## Superman (14 Jul 2009)

I'm having trouble with my bubble counter, it's filling up each week with water. I have to drain it each week. My drop checker is the same.
Any ideas what's up?


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Jul 2009)

Have you got a one way valve in line with the bubble counter?  If not, the pressure of the water on your diffuser is probably letting water syphon back  :?


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Jul 2009)

are you using a solenoid? if so you may need a non return valve in-between the diffuser and bubble counter for when it switches co2 off


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Jul 2009)

I've found I sometimes get syphoning back evein with the gas on


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Jul 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I've found I sometimes get syphoning back evein with the gas on



really?...is that possible?

 with a constant flow of gas, surely water couldn't back up. interesting to say the least


----------



## Superman (14 Jul 2009)

Sorry drop checker = non-return valve.
Some water does get past the non-return valve too, maybe as it's the glass one it's not holding the pressure?!
The plastic one was working fine, until I swapped it to the dennerle glass one..


----------



## Nelson (14 Jul 2009)

hi clark,
i had the same with a glass non return valve,until i broke it  .plastic one works fine.
why not just put the plastic one back on.not as nice looking i know.


----------



## TBRO (16 Jul 2009)

Hey Clark, 
can I ask a quick technical question, what size tubing have you used with the fluval 105, also what lilly pipes have you used? Hope your getting some good results with the CO2 

Thanks Tom


----------



## Superman (16 Jul 2009)

I got a 13mm glassware set from TGM, although that's not currently listed on their website.
I connected a hose 13mm to it but had to step up to to 16/22 (i think) to fit onto the filter connectors.


----------



## Superman (1 Aug 2009)

Quick update...

I've broken down my 180ltr this weekend and so took in the fish from that tank to the LFS.
In the exchange, I got 6 Sundadanio Axelrodi sp. blue and 2 Cherry Shrimps.
They're beautiful fish and have already settled into the tank.

I'm still having trouble keeping the nano glassware clean and can't find any pipe cleaners anywhere.

I might get a few more when I've seen them over the next few weeks.


----------



## daniel19831123 (2 Aug 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> Feeding time...



Clark, nice shrimp you've got there. Been trying to source this myself for a while. However, the CRS you are getting is not as high grade as you think they might be. The grading doesn't depend just on the red banding pattern, it also depends on the intensity of the white and red band. S grade and above have less than 3 red stripes. There is 4 red stripes on this one which makes it an A grade shrimp. The other pictures of the shrimp though they have the V shape pattern in the middle band and the no entry sign on their back, the white band is not intense which then makes it fall into an A grade too. 

Just thought I post the correction. Would be a problem if they start breeding and then sold them under the wrong grading.


----------



## Superman (2 Aug 2009)

Thanks Daniel. At the time I found out how hard it is to grade CRS. 

Sadly, I noonger have CRS in the tank.


----------



## daniel19831123 (2 Aug 2009)

what happened the the CRS then? Kicked the bucket?


----------



## Superman (2 Aug 2009)

daniel19831123 said:
			
		

> what happened the the CRS then? Kicked the bucket?


Yup, quite a while ago. Onwards and upwards...


----------



## daniel19831123 (2 Aug 2009)

They are indeed tricky little critter to take care off. I never had problem keeping shrimp alive while I was in south wales but ever since I've been in stock I just failed miserably. I can't even keep japonica shrimp alive in my tank. I've tried about 60 CRS at the moment and they all died... Think I will try again when I'm in manchester. Too bad there is not many sellers now compare to what it was 1 year ago. I used to be able to get it directly from private breeder in japan at a relatively cheap price but even that is not a viable option now.


----------



## baron von bubba (3 Aug 2009)

the tank looks bigger in the pics than it really is, it  does look even better "in the flesh" tho!!


----------



## baron von bubba (3 Aug 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> Quick update...
> 
> 
> I'm still having trouble keeping the nano glassware clean and can't find any pipe cleaners anywhere.



viewtopic.php?f=38&t=5951


----------



## Superman (3 Aug 2009)

baron von bubba said:
			
		

> the tank looks bigger in the pics than it really is, it  does look even better "in the flesh" tho!!


It'll look even better with a clean up! Thanks for the comments and it was great to meet another forum user.

Thanks for the link to the cleaning brushes, I've ordered one.


----------



## Superman (10 Aug 2009)

So time for a photo update I think.

Yesterday, I had my first tidy up since my holiday and I'm really pleased with the HC growth now I've trimmed it. It looks half like a carpet but it could do with filling in some areas.

Unfortunately, my hairgrass has suffered during my holiday break (as you can see) and has died off some. However, I've cut it back harshly to promote new growth.

I only had enough time to do the foreground, midground and right hand HM side. I'm leaving the left hand side to go a bit taller so that I can trim it back and replant nice and thickly. Which I've done on the right hand side for the first time properly, so that it should grow and fill in as I'd hoped.

You'll also see a few of my new fishes!!!! They are beauties!   

Any comments, feedback and advice is welcomed.


----------



## JamesM (11 Aug 2009)

These pics are before the trim, right? I'm curious to see how far back you're cutting...


----------



## Superman (11 Aug 2009)

These were taken post trim. I removed about a centimeter of hc, 2-3cm of hairgrassand the HM on the right side was as high as the water.

Edit: I think the photos make it look like there's loads left but there's about a cm above the substrate for the HC.


----------



## JamesM (11 Aug 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 10/08/09)*

Cut it some more bud. It'll thank you for it 

The grass too - you can go really low with that.


----------



## Superman (11 Aug 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 10/08/09)*

I did try and take the grass to the substrate level but my scissors are a bit small and find it hard to reach some places.

I'll take the HC down a bit more then, how far would you suggest?


----------



## JamesM (11 Aug 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 10/08/09)*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> I did try and take the grass to the substrate level but my scissors are a bit small and find it hard to reach some places.
> 
> I'll take the HC down a bit more then, how far would you suggest?


As long as you leave some leaves and runners you'll be good. The grass really needs cutting back though as it'll probably use more energy recovering than it would growing, so get rid of all the bad growth and it will encourage new healthy growth. Cut this almost to substrate level. Plants love being pruned mate!


----------



## Superman (11 Aug 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 10/08/09)*

Thanks James, I managed to have time for another trim and took it to as low to the substrate as possible.
It's just made things look really nice and even and hopefully it'll fill in even more.

I plan to tidy up the left hand side HM tomorrow night.

I'm really considering the Do!Aqua Music Glass 10D CO2 Diffuser from TGM as a treat, although don't know if I should get the diffuser on it's own or the one with the full glass overhang thingy. I'll save up for the rest of the month, I think.


----------



## Superman (16 Aug 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 10/08/09)*

Thanks to James for suggesting chopping the HC right back, it seems to be filling in more than before.
I'll do that every few weeks.

I got another four cherry red shrimp yesterday and they've settled in well. There's a nice mix of males and females so hopefully they'll breed in time. I've never seen shrimp so red before, they've coloured up a treat and provide a nice contrast to the green in the tank.

The HM on the right hand side of the tank is growing again after the trim, I've been told the best thing to do is wait until it gets to surface level before trimming again. I'd love it to fill in lots and very compact growth.

Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Superman (17 Aug 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 10/08/09)*

Thought I'd add some photos of my new friends...


----------



## flygja (18 Aug 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 17/08/09)*

If I may, your fish don't stand out against the clear background and gray rocks. I think a black background will bring them out nicely.


----------



## Superman (18 Aug 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 17/08/09)*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> If I may, your fish don't stand out against the clear background and gray rocks. I think a black background will bring them out nicely.


Thanks, I'll experiment with coloured backgrounds once I'm happy the growth for photo shots.
I do prefer not having a background as it helps with the clean view of the tank.
The fish are more colourful now as they have the nice green tint once the lights have been on for a while.

I'm certainly impressed with the redness of the shrimp!


----------



## flygja (19 Aug 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 17/08/09)*

I guess its a photography aesthetic thing. I was perfectly fine with my tank's black background, until I started noticing that while the Hengeli rasboras came out nicely against it, the dark brown of my naked driftwood didnt, so I changed it to a white background. Now that I have moss and a white foreground sand, I'm thinking of black again   

In day-to-day maintenance and viewing, I guess it doesn't really matter. I've never seen those fish before by the way, bet they're really something!


----------



## Superman (20 Aug 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 17/08/09)*

Due to the recent post on nano drop checkers, I realised that I wasn't using mine!
So I've popped it back in yesterday and its green but not the light green I'm used to, so am slowly upping the injection rate to see how it goes. The co2 mist seems to be good, as I was worried that the bubbles would just go straight to the surface.

I got a nice portion of Weeping Moss today and that's been pushed into the cracks in the face of the right hand stone. Hopefully, it'll stay put and have the desired effect.

The HC is growing back again after a week, which I'm pleased with. The HM is about 1/4 up already too, so I'll do another trim next weekend.

I'm really trying to cultivate my own HM without having to pay for another pot, so I'll re-use the cuttings to really fill the right hand back corner. I'd love a really nice tight bush (ooh err mrs!) of HM like amano has in his books.

I love this tank, I'm ok at growing the plants now, it's learning how to trim them to the desired effect that I'm learning.

Onwards and upwards


----------



## John Starkey (20 Aug 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 17/08/09)*

Nice looking cherries Clarke,how many did you put in? 

John


----------



## Superman (20 Aug 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 17/08/09)*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Nice looking cherries Clarke,how many did you put in?
> John


Thanks John, I've got five in there now and that'll do me for a while. They're really active which is a good sign.


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Aug 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 17/08/09)*

Clark, i'm not sure if it's just me but it looks like you still have the brown diatoms.it may be my monitor though.....

 how many ottos do you have in there?

with HM, treat it like HC. point your diffuser at it and watch it multiply. in my tank, i have it in both sides. the side which gets blasted is nearly twice as dense.

if your trying to get a bush quicker, rather than plant it up right, plant 1 stem maybe 3 inches long horizontally making sure the rooted end is planted and a node or 2 the other end is secure. you'll get stems from each node growing upwards. in theory anyway. if you have the space it may just work  

 you cant begin to imagine how adaptable stems are


----------



## Superman (22 Aug 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 17/08/09)*

Thanks for your comments Mark.

The brown muck that's along the substrate on the photos on the previous pages are from dead plant matter that I cleaned up. So the substrate is all clean now. I don't have any Ottos in here.

I do have the algae on the glass which is green rather than brown and need to clean that off every week - it's not too bad but it's there.

Thanks for the tip with HM, I do fine the side near the diffuser grows quicker for all plants - not a surprise really.

I'm going to save up for a inline diffuser or something similar to try and get more of an even distribution of co2 even though the mist goes all over the tank.


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Aug 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 17/08/09)*

Nice cherries Clark, very nice colour indeed, where did you get them? good luck with them this time.


----------



## Superman (27 Aug 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 17/08/09)*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Nice cherries Clark, very nice colour indeed, where did you get them? good luck with them this time.


I got them from AquaJardin. They had a really good batch.
They're really active and I'm happy to see them cleaning. I hope they have shrimplets.


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Aug 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 17/08/09)*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> I got them from AquaJardin. They had a really good batch.
> They're really active and I'm happy to see them cleaning. I hope they have shrimplets.


If you do you know I want some to add to mine haha problem with LFS they usually only get females, because of their colour and to stop people breeding them


----------



## Superman (28 Aug 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 17/08/09)*

Hehe, I'll see how they go.
There was a large amount of females in the LFS but I managed to get a mix of sexes. 
Fingers crossed


----------



## Superman (31 Aug 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 17/08/09)*

First weekend away with the new livestock and all still living!
I'm getting an increase in algae, mostly since the increase in co2. I've therefore increased the dosing of TPN+ to 1ml per day and reduced the photoperiod. The shrimps seem to be happy and have found that the fish prefer crushed flakes over anything else. I could be overfeeding with an outbreak of snails so I'm only feeding every other day.

Tomorrow night I'm going to trim the HM and HC again. I'm really pleased with the HC growth since my last trim, it's filling out.

Photos tomorrow.


----------



## Superman (3 Sep 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 17/08/09)*

I've had a trim of the HM and HC as I said in the post above.
I'm amazed how thick the HM on the left side got but most of the lower parts of the plant were brown so only replanted the green shoots.

I would take some photos today, but I'm borrowing my friend's DSLR tomorrow for the weekend, so will try and play with the camera and post the photos here.

The only problem I'm having is a breakout of ramshorn snails and so trying to pick out everyone I see. They're a bit annoying to say the least.


----------



## Nick16 (3 Sep 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 17/08/09)*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> The only problem I'm having is a breakout of ramshorn snails and so trying to pick out everyone I see. They're a bit annoying to say the least.



do you want to send them to me? ive run out of pest snails and my assassain is hungry


----------



## Superman (4 Sep 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 17/08/09)*



			
				Nick16 said:
			
		

> Superman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They usually don't last when I get a grip onto them or I would.
I might get an assassain to help clear the snails as they're certainly a pest. How does your get along?

I've got my friends Cannon 450D for the weekend, I'm looking forward to some happy snapping. It looks like I've got a few lenses to play with too.


----------



## Superman (5 Sep 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 17/08/09)*

I've been playing with the Canon 450D on AV mode, please comment on the photos and anything you think will help me.
They've been taken hand held and will go with my tripod tomorrow evening.


----------



## JamesM (5 Sep 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (DSLR Photos! 05/09/09)*

Bud, you tank should easily have a full carpet by now... you sure your getting enough co2 and ferts in there, and circulating them right?

Pics look cool


----------



## Superman (5 Sep 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (DSLR Photos! 05/09/09)*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Bud, you tank should easily have a full carpet by now... you sure your getting enough co2 and ferts in there, and circulating them right?
> 
> Pics look cool


Thanks James, it's fun using the camera. 

I'd wish I'd got a full carpet! I'm adding 1ml of TPN+ per day and there seems to be sufficient co2. 
The photos are taken a day after my fortnightly trim so it does look a bit bare. 

I do have brown/green growth on the glass and the diffuser lasts a week without cleaning.
The HM is not bright green after the new shoots which points to some defficiency. 
Given that I might double the dose of TPN+ for the next two weeks to see how it all goes. 

My friend is thinking of selling their camera with a sigma ap0 dg 70-300mm 1:4-5.6 lens which means nothing to me. But they're not sure on a price and I'm not sure how much I should offer! Any ideas?!


----------



## JamesM (5 Sep 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (DSLR Photos! 05/09/09)*

Can't help you with the camera, but I'd think about switching to dry ferts asap, or doubling the TPN+ dosing. You should have the lawnmower on standby by now... get your DC yellow too, so long as the fish can handle it.


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Sep 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (DSLR Photos! 05/09/09)*

I'm thinking, slightly under exposed.(not all) the difficulty with exposure comes with the bright background and near dark stones. curves can save your ass here. along with dodge and burn

 this is more apparent with the fish shot. you need to make sure the fish are exposed correctly not the background. the background will go real bright, but then thats a cool look with aquatic shots.

BTW i like the moss in the stone crack


----------



## kevkev (9 Sep 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (DSLR Photos! 05/09/09)*

I would like to see a larger F-stop setting.  The out of focus backgrounds and foregrounds were a bit overwhelming on some of the shots.  Increasing the F-stop will give you more depth of field with the trade-off of requiring more exposure or flash.  Then again, maybe you know all this and thats the artistic look you were going for.  

The sigma 70-300mm lens(about $200 new) would be good for birds or sports, and mediocre at best with shrimp.  Even on it's macro setting, I imagine you will have to be a minimum of a few feet away from your subject in order to focus.  A true macro lens (Nikon folks call them micro) can be rewarding when shooting those little guys.  I love shooting plants and inhabitants with a whiz bang SLR and proper lens.  I only wish i had a tank like yours to take pictures of.


----------



## Superman (9 Sep 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (DSLR Photos! 05/09/09)*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> BTW i like the moss in the stone crack


Thanks, those cracks have been crying out to me for a while to put some moss in there. I've got weeping in there at the minute and am waiting for it to take off. It's growing slowly like everything else in my tank. This week or weekend I'm changing to dry ferts and EI rather than TPN+ to see what the difference is.



			
				kevkev said:
			
		

> I would like to see a larger F-stop setting. The out of focus backgrounds and foregrounds were a bit overwhelming on some of the shots. Increasing the F-stop will give you more depth of field with the trade-off of requiring more exposure or flash. Then again, maybe you know all this and thats the artistic look you were going for.


I did try and get a larger F-stop setting, I found that my bridge camera (Powershot A710IS) seems to be much better at attaining a larger F setting. 



			
				kevkev said:
			
		

> The sigma 70-300mm lens(about $200 new) would be good for birds or sports, and mediocre at best with shrimp. Even on it's macro setting, I imagine you will have to be a minimum of a few feet away from your subject in order to focus.


I did find it to be a more outdoor lens and could get a good photo for landscapes but not my tiny tank.



			
				kevkev said:
			
		

> A true macro lens (Nikon folks call them micro) can be rewarding when shooting those little guys. I love shooting plants and inhabitants with a whiz bang SLR and proper lens. I only wish i had a tank like yours to take pictures of.


Thanks Kev, I think if I were to buy an SLR I'd get a lens for taking close up shots more and maybe a proper macro/micro lens. If only I wasn't saving for a house!


----------



## Superman (12 Sep 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (DSLR Photos! 05/09/09)*

So I've moved to all in one solution using dry ferts as I had them from my 180 litre. 

Using NutriCalc and adding this information into keymaker's calculator with another 50% on top for safety, I get in 100mls for 1ml dose per day
KNO3 12g
K2SO4 6g
KH2PO4 6g
MgSO4 3g
Trace 1.5g

So I've started dosing this for the last few days. Without jumping the gun too much plants I've not seen pearling before starting to pearl! Hopefully, this upturn in plant health will continue. 

Any thoughts and/or comments would be welcome.


----------



## Superman (19 Sep 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (DSLR Photos! 05/09/09)*

So a week on after changing fert regime to the above daily dosing and I can only say that I've seen a massive step change in the plants.
Everything is now lush and green. I'm even getting a HC carpet.

I'm getting some brown/green algae on the glass which could be down to the 8 hours of lighting I have, so am thinking of reducing the lighting to limit algae.

I don't have any clean up crew in there now and I'm removing the pest snails as much as possible, so think a reduced photoperiod of 5 hours per day should limit algae.

The weeping moss is starting to weep, I can't wait to see it once it's fully grown in. It's filling out the gap and even growing upwards on the rock.

Overall, it's getting to where it is.

Photos tomorrow after a clean up.   

Hopefully, it'll fit nicely into my and Louise's brand new build house we'll be moving into in December. Then it should be on a proper stand and fitting in with the decor a bit more.


----------



## Superman (21 Sep 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (DSLR Photos! 05/09/09)*

So, I had a proper clean up today and thought I'd take some photos of my tripod.

There was only two "good" ones, so thought I'd show them to you...

The weeping moss is starting to weep:





A full tank shot:





It's getting there, next week I'll trim everything again, but since moving to the new all in one solution, things have certainly picked up.
I don't think the photos do it justice, I can't wait for things to grow in, maybe another few weeks.


----------



## baron von bubba (22 Sep 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (DSLR Photos! 05/09/09)*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> So I've moved to all in one solution using dry ferts as I had them from my 180 litre.
> 
> Using NutriCalc and adding this information into keymaker's calculator with another 50% on top for safety, I get in 100mls for 1ml dose per day
> KNO3 12g
> ...



got a link to that calculator please clark?
i dont get your figures above, going by the recommendations on AE for the ferts, the ratio of kNO3:KH2PO4 is nearly 6:1 not 2:1 as you are doing? 
also the MgSO4 according to AE should work out as roughly twice as much as the KNO3 in weight?

so its ok to mix the trace with the others? i thought the chelator broke down or something if this was done?


----------



## Superman (22 Sep 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 21/09/2009)*

The Nutricalc can be downloaded from the following URL: http://www.cherniaksoftware.com/homepag ... riCalc.exe
It originally used it for my 180 litre where it worked.
I didn't list that I was adding Ascorbic Acid (E300) and Potassium Sorbate (E202) to the solution.


----------



## keymaker (22 Sep 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 21/09/2009)*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> (...)my 180 litre (...) in 100mls for 1ml dose per day
> KNO3 12g
> K2SO4 6g
> KH2PO4 6g
> ...


Oh, I will do a calculation check, I thought you are dosing 1ml to the 180 liter...  
How often do you change the water, and how much?


----------



## baron von bubba (22 Sep 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 21/09/2009)*

thanks clark.
that may go some way to explaining the minor GSA i just cant shake off.


----------



## Superman (22 Sep 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 21/09/2009)*



			
				keymaker said:
			
		

> Superman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I try and do a 50% very week, but that sometimes turns out to be twice within three weeks.



			
				baron von bubba said:
			
		

> thanks clark.
> that may go some way to explaining the minor GSA i just cant shake off.


Reading on other threads, I believe that K2SO4 provides more K per gram than KNO3, and so adding K2SO4 helps more to provide K than only dosing KNO3 which is mainly referred to in the EI guides.

The mix must be working better than TPN+ as I've seen improved plant conditions.


----------



## Superman (22 Sep 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 21/09/2009)*

This week, I've decided to try and put my diffuser under my filter inlet. It took a while to get it positions nicely but it's looking good.
It also means that one side is full of the working parts (intake, lilly pipe and diffuser) and then the rest of the aquarium is open.

See how it goes


----------



## keymaker (24 Sep 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (DSLR Photos! 05/09/09)*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> I get in 100mls for 1ml dose per day
> KNO3 12g
> K2SO4 6g
> KH2PO4 6g
> ...


Ok, so if you mix all these to 100ml and you dose 1ml to your 14 liter tank every day and you change 50% water weekly --- you will get the following quantities after several weeks:

NO3: 42-73ppm (EI range 10-30ppm)
PO4: 24-42 (EI range 1-3 !ppm)
K: 51-90 (EI range 10-30ppm)

Overdosing to a certain point is NEVER a porblem, but you should know that these levels are going to be even higher if you change 40% only - or if you skip some water changes and keep dosing like this.


----------



## Superman (24 Sep 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 21/09/2009)*

Wow, it's a bit over the top using your calculator. 
I thought I'd ran it through that.
I'll keep using this solution but will change it when it's used. I'll have to keep up with water changes then.


----------



## Superman (24 Sep 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 21/09/2009)*

I thought I'd share how I view the tank for my seat on the sofa...


----------



## George Farmer (24 Sep 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 21/09/2009)*

Very cool, Clark.  Love the 'in-situ' shots.  I think it's great to see how tanks fit into members' living spaces.


----------



## Superman (24 Sep 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 21/09/2009)*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Very cool, Clark.  Love the 'in-situ' shots.  I think it's great to see how tanks fit into members' living spaces.



Thanks George, I like both types of photos: those that are clean shots to display the tank's beauty, then there are the ones that show how the tank looks 99% of the time.

My camera has been out a few times this evening playing with things, I slapped on the macro lens to get a pearling shot of a small patch of a HC carpet!


----------



## Vito (25 Sep 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 21/09/2009)*

Great Tank, great shots. what else can I say....? give us more pics!
Looks awesome superman.


----------



## Superman (27 Sep 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 21/09/2009)*



			
				Vito said:
			
		

> Great Tank, great shots. what else can I say....? give us more pics!
> Looks awesome superman.


Thanks Vito.

My macro lenses have been out taking a few shots of my HC pearling, whilst I'm not a pearling fan, it gives something good to take photos of.


----------



## George Farmer (27 Sep 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 21/09/2009)*

Lovely shots, Clark.

There is some noise there - time to upgrade to a DSLR??!!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Superman (27 Sep 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 21/09/2009)*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Lovely shots, Clark.
> 
> There is some noise there - time to upgrade to a DSLR??!!
> 
> Keep up the good work!



Thanks George, I wish I could upgrade to a DSLR. The friend is selling their DSLR I borrowed for Â£400, but my main priority is buying a house with the girlfriend. Money is a bit tight so no unauthorised spending for a few months! We'll be in by Christmas!  

Our is the second cream one from the left:





Currently at roof level.


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 21/09/2009)*

See you still going hard with this tank, hasn't been an easy road, that HC is like mine struggles to grow lol
Congrats on the house


----------



## flygja (7 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 21/09/2009)*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> Thanks George, I wish I could upgrade to a DSLR. The friend is selling their DSLR I borrowed for Â£400, but my main priority is buying a house with the girlfriend. Money is a bit tight so no unauthorised spending for a few months! We'll be in by Christmas!



I know how that feels. Am currently renovating and furnishing a new place myself and     The good news is that tank locations have been pre-planned in advance


----------



## Themuleous (7 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 21/09/2009)*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Superman said:
> 
> 
> 
> > The good news is that tank locations have been pre-planned in advance



I had one eye on that when I bought our place 

Sam


----------



## Superman (11 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 21/09/2009)*

So, things have been going swimmingly recently, HC filling in, HM growing and the weeping moss crawling across the rock.

Just trying to learn how to cope with trimming and training plants, I'm getting there with the HC, stuff that's been going well (was close to the diffuser previously) is carpeting nicely (right front corner) the rest is getting there.

I'm enjoying this tank, even though it's been going for 6 months or so! 

Had a trim today, so took some "before" photos, the cuttings have already been offered on the Pay it Forward scheme. Should anyone want first dibs for future cuttings please PM me.


----------



## JamesM (11 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 21/09/2009)*

That DC looks rather blue to me.. try to get it green for lights on - either by turning your co2 up or switching it on earlier.


----------



## Superman (11 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 21/09/2009)*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> That DC looks rather blue to me.. try to get it green for lights on - either by turning your co2 up or switching it on earlier.


Thanks James, in real life that DC is green. I've tried to get it to yellow but that's as far as it'll go.


----------



## Themuleous (11 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 21/09/2009)*

Nice one Clark, really satisfying to get the HC to carpet and pearl hey?

Sam


----------



## rawr (11 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 21/09/2009)*

This is really comein along great - I like the fact you aren't rushing the growth and stuff. I think the lighting in the most recent photos sets it off nicely too.


----------



## tropic_john (11 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 21/09/2009)*

Sorry to hijack the thread  , but can I ask what a drop checker helps to do? Is it measure the amount of co2 in the water  :?: 

very nice btw, love the hardscape aswell as the plants!


----------



## Superman (12 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 21/09/2009)*



			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> Nice one Clark, really satisfying to get the HC to carpet and pearl hey?
> 
> Sam


Thanks sam, it's just getting it just right. I'm finding it's rather fussy but if you give it what it wants then it gives you so much happiness.



			
				rawr said:
			
		

> This is really comein along great - I like the fact you aren't rushing the growth and stuff. I think the lighting in the most recent photos sets it off nicely too.


Thanks!



			
				tropic_john said:
			
		

> Sorry to hijack the thread  , but can I ask what a drop checker helps to do? Is it measure the amount of co2 in the water :?:
> 
> very nice btw, love the hardscape aswell as the plants!


 Thanks John. Yes, the DC helps us to see how much co2 is in the water as we aim to get 30ppm. Have a read of this -->> UKAPS Article: CO2 MEASUREMENT USING A DROP CHECKER


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 21/09/2009)*

you need some ottos dude.


----------



## Superman (17 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 21/09/2009)*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> you need some ottos dude.


Not anymore   

Two new friends added today   

Just need to sort out some heating, either DIY or ETH.


----------



## Superman (20 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Photo Update 21/09/2009)*

Just to add extra information, the 80g Dennerle CO2 bottle has just ran out, I purchased it early June so it's lasted over 3 months. I'm pleased with that. Until I get a replacement bottle, I'm going to keep the lights off.


----------



## Superman (22 Oct 2009)

Today, I got a replacement co2 bottle (Â£14) from AquaJardin
I also got a few luxury purchases to use up a credit note, I got purigen to add to the filter and a pot of *Myriophyllum Mezianum*
I'm going to try it in the middle back of the tank at the start and see how it goes. I fancied trying another plant to give a contrast to the HM that I have, if things go well, I might replace the HM with MM! 

If anyone has any tips with this plant please let me know, but reading other posts it likes ferts, light and good co2. Hopefully, it'll work!


----------



## Nelson (22 Oct 2009)

> Myriophyllum Mezianum


i've been eyeing this up in pets at home.will see how you get on with it  .


----------



## Superman (22 Oct 2009)

nelson said:
			
		

> > Myriophyllum Mezianum
> 
> 
> i've been eyeing this up in pets at home.will see how you get on with it  .


Eyes down looking...

I decided to put it in the area where the worst HM was due to previously not looking after it, this is what a pot looks like planted.


----------



## Superman (23 Oct 2009)

Whilst I don't want to jump the gun, I added Seachem's Purigen product to my filter as I've used it in the past to clear the water but never really seen any difference. Well, this time it's changed, before the water had a bit of a green hint to it, now it's clear as vodka!

I always recommend it and should of added it earlier.


----------



## Superman (23 Oct 2009)

I was bored, so recorded a video to share what the tank looks like in motion. Enjoy   



*If you are on facebook, you should be able to see the video in high quality by clicking here*


----------



## Superman (30 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (Video Update)*

As posted elsewhere, I've added a Hydor ETH 200w to heat the aquarium, I'm trying to get the temp at 24C but doing it slowly. Fitting it was a bit fiddy due to the hoses but I'd like to think that would be sorted soon when I treat myself to a podium stand in the new year.

The Myriophyllum Mezianum is currently in transition from emmersed to submerged growth with the new growth sprouting from the top. So I'm going to wait for it to grow to the surface, cut the tops and replant with throwing the bad part of the stem.

I'm still having the brown algae issues but might add another Otto in there, but don't want to crowd the tank too much. I would of thought that this type of algae would of sorted itself out, but someone's suggested that the amazionia powder leeches silicates more easily than other substrates. So adding another Otto might be the solution.


----------



## Superman (21 Nov 2009)

I need to sort this tank out. I've started a new job and not had much chance for a clean up for some time.

I'm thinking of changing this tank to have no stems in the background and cover the substrate it with hairgrass and HC.


----------



## TBRO (21 Nov 2009)

I think you'll get it, after a point the plants reach a critical mass and algae just stops being a problem. I'm all for getting the plants growing and not worrying too much about the algae which will settle. Is your water quite hard ? This is one thing that I found inhibits plants and promotes algae (when I put coral sand in my tank.....) Best of luck, Tom


----------



## Superman (22 Nov 2009)

Thanks Tom.

I'm at that stage now where I need a change, I've been staring at this layout for well over 6 months now and just when I'm about to get it right, I mess it up by failing to keep on top of things. The only problem is changing will be a lot of work, I fancy something like you or Viktor has done with your nanos.

I do have moderately hard water, so that might not be helping matters.

All my algae is co2 related which is my own fault tbh as I've not cleaned the drop checker for a few weeks   

As I say it's my own fault, maybe if I manage to crank things up a bit with maintenance, it'll respond in kind.

I fancy treating myself to a few ADA ferts; Step 1 and Brighty K. In addition, to get a Do!Aqua music glass co2 diffuser.

I feel as if I need to kick start things again with my tank.


----------



## Superman (26 Nov 2009)

So, today is the start of the blitz on the tank. I've ordered a few things from TGM that I've been eying up for months and took the plunge.

The main part of the purchase was a Do!Aqua Music Glass CO2 Diffuser, I had originally planned to order the 10mm version, but decided to get the 15mm on just to be sure as thought that the 10mm might not cope with the co2 I put into the tank. I wanted something with a lower profile in the tank and this fits the bill.
Here's a few photos of the diffuser, it's a quality piece of kit and added to it the ADA Grey Parts set as I found that the white suckers and tube were going a bit yellow.

















I also got the ADA range of ferts that are suitable for me, I'm looking to dose 1ml very day at first to see how things go. 
- ADA Green Brighty Step2
- ADA Green Brighty Special Lights
- ADA Brighty K
and here they are:




I've also got on order from an ebay seller for ADA Green Gain and ADA Phyton Git.

I know that some might say that the ADA fert range is a waste of money when you can mix something similar, but I was fed up with mixing my own EI mixture and am happy to get something that works perfectly. In addition, the costs for a tank of this size isn't that much.

Any advice on the ADA ferts range would be appreciate!   

I'm really impressed with the diffuser, but it was really fiddly to get onto the grey tube.

Onwards and upwards.


----------



## AdAndrews (26 Nov 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (New Toys)*

lovin the new kit mate


----------



## George Farmer (26 Nov 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (New Toys)*

Nice looking gear!

I'd start with one pump from each bottle to start with and go from there.


----------



## chump54 (27 Nov 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (New Toys)*

nice diffuser, looks good in the tank too   

could I ask if you find you are getting smaller bubbles with it? what did you use before?

thanks, I've been eyeing those up for ages too   

Chris


----------



## Stu Worrall (27 Nov 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (New Toys)*

nice gear SP, the music glass looks really cool  8)   good luck with the ADA ferts, the pumps are great for dispensing


----------



## viktorlantos (27 Nov 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (New Toys)*

nice one mate  just sent you a PM.
here is what i do with the ADA fertilizers on my tanks:

Brighty K 1ml (1push) / 20 liters / day
Step 2 1ml (1push) / 20 liters / day
For the large tank additonally:
ADA ECA 1 drop / 20 liters / day
Did not use ECA on the nano as i experienced more algae in a small enviroment with the extra iron.

At water changes to all of my tank i add the following:
ADA Green Bacter 1 drop / 10 liters
ADA Green Gain 1 drop / 10 liters
ADA Phyton Git 1 drop / 5 liters

ECA helped me to make great colors on plants and keep the iron stable. So no leaf yellowing.
Green Bacter keeps the bacterial colony on top every week, and clearing up the water a lot.
Green Gain makes better growth and helps plants to regenerate after pruning.
Phyton Git helps combat with algae, makes your Ferns in top shape and helps to keep clean your light decor sand (no algae on that at all). Also using these nowadays on wood decors before i add the wood to the setup. 

cheers,


----------



## Superman (27 Nov 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (New Toys)*



			
				chump54 said:
			
		

> nice diffuser, looks good in the tank too
> 
> could I ask if you find you are getting smaller bubbles with it? what did you use before?
> 
> ...



I was previously using a dennerle diffuser which was good but found last night that this new one provides a super fine mist. I'm not sure if it's because it's new but the signs are good. The only issue with it is the end that you put the co2 line on is rather wide, so needed to put the line in boiling water to loosen it up before pushing it on.


----------



## chump54 (27 Nov 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (New Toys)*

thanks,



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> I was previously using a dennerle diffuser which was good but found last night that this new one provides a super fine mist. I'm not sure if it's because it's new but the signs are good.


please keep us posted.   

this is a great video 
at about 4minutes 20 seconds you get a shot of the diffuser and bubbles are very fine indeed



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> The only issue with it is the end that you put the co2 line on is rather wide, so needed to put the line in boiling water to loosen it up before pushing it on.



sooooo, are you going to take the line off to clean the diffuser?   

Chris


----------



## Superman (27 Nov 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (New Toys)*

I'll see how it goes with regards to cleaning the diffuser. The grey parts set is more flexible than the standard co2 line so hopefully everything will be fine. From my experiance co2 lines get a little stretched after being on for a while, so that should help.


----------



## Superman (30 Nov 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (New Toys)*

Mid week update:

Things are going fine, most things are slowly turning bright green, rather than the dull green/brown colour previously.
I've managed to get a stable co2 quickly and still impressed with the fine mist created by the new diffuser.

The problem I need to sort out is the decaying plant matter below the good growth, so I'm trying to keep up with the water changes. If things don't go well, I might pull it out and get a new pot from the LFS. The main problem is the HC as it's the worst plant at the minute.

Hopefully, if I keep on top of things, I can pull it back. This tank is full of learning experience.

I'm still waiting for my delivery of Green Gain and Phyton Git, hopefully that'll come soon.


----------



## andyh (30 Nov 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (New Toys)*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> nice one mate  just sent you a PM.
> here is what i do with the ADA fertilizers on my tanks:
> 
> Brighty K 1ml (1push) / 20 liters / day
> ...




Viktor This is so useful to know! Thanks for posting this info!


----------



## Superman (30 Nov 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (New Toys)*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Viktor This is so useful to know! Thanks for posting this info!


Viktor (and Dan & George) have been really helpful to me on the subject of ADA ferts. It's good to know people who use them before taking the plunge.
Most of the ADA literature is a bit of waffle at times and it's great to know people with first hand experience with the products.


----------



## andyh (30 Nov 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (New Toys)*

Superman

I couldn't agree more some dam good advice from the ukaps boys!


----------



## Superman (9 Dec 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (New Toys)*

So, two weeks of using the ADA ferts and things are going great.

I pulled out all my plants as I wanted a fresh start. I also removed the front two rocks to give me more planting room for the HC.

So two pots each of HC and HM purchased from AquaJardin and they're going well so far.

The diffuser is still going well, there's a slight green algae spot on it but that was there after the replant.

I'm still waiting for the ADA Green Gain and Phython Git.


----------



## andyh (9 Dec 2009)

*Re: "Novus Aevum" - 14ltr (New Toys)*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> So, two weeks of using the ADA ferts and things are going great.
> 
> I pulled out all my plants as I wanted a fresh start. I also removed the front two rocks to give me more planting room for the HC.
> 
> ...



Hey superman glad to here ADA products going well for you too. I have used them on both my scapes to great success!

I am really interested in the results you get with Green Gain and Phython Git, keep us posted once you get them!


----------



## Dan Walter (9 Dec 2009)

Cracking little nano tank you've put together there. Also, it's good to see someone documenting some experience with the ADA fert range as I'm considering this over TPN+ for my next project.   

On a different note, I visited Aquajardin in Gloucester recently and was surprised at the quality of the planted tanks that they have running there. Especially the nano using UG to great effect.. Great shop with staff that are actually interested in the planted side of the hobby!   

Back on topic... Any new pics?


----------



## Superman (15 Dec 2009)

Wow, 22 pages of this journal!



			
				Dan Walter said:
			
		

> Cracking little nano tank you've put together there. Also, it's good to see someone documenting some experience with the ADA fert range as I'm considering this over TPN+ for my next project.


Thanks Dan, I always found that ADA ferts seem to get a mixed reception from people, so thought I'd give them a try.

I received the Green Gain and Phython Git and added a drop of each today, I'll be doing as Viktor does, 1 drop each at water change time.



			
				Dan Walter said:
			
		

> On a different note, I visited Aquajardin in Gloucester recently and was surprised at the quality of the planted tanks that they have running there. Especially the nano using UG to great effect.. Great shop with staff that are actually interested in the planted side of the hobby!


I love AquaJardin, I've been chatting to Edward there a bit more recently and he's got some big plans for the shop. I hope they come to fruition.



			
				Dan Walter said:
			
		

> Back on topic... Any new pics?


Note at the minute sorry! I'm waiting for the new plants to fully bed in, there's a small amount of die back in the HC but all is going better than before. Although the moss isn't doing that well, so thinned it out a bit.


----------



## Superman (17 Jan 2010)

So a lots happened since my last post!

Me and my wonderful girlfriend have moved in together and bought a brand new house in Cheltenham. The move in date was a surprise as we were given two weeks notice to move in on the 18th December!

The move went well and the tank moved without too much fuss. Although the plants didn't like me not looking after them in the weeks upto the move and the week after when I had time to move the tank. 

So, the iwagumi is no more, I learnt that the water flow behind the right rock wasn't enough so the plants didn't florish. Today, I'd gone to aquajardin for the plants and used some old extra small
pieces if borneo driftwood from AE. 

It's now a triangular style scape, with dwarf hairgrass around the triangle floor. Some mini lanscape rock to give the scape some depth. The p. helferi for the mid, some high grass at the back left with rotala sp green at the back. On the three pieces of wood is Christmas moss. 

I'm really pleased but can't show photos as I don't have a proper net connection yet in my new house. Thank god for the iPhone!


----------



## chilled84 (17 Jan 2010)

Welcome back superman, Its been a long time. Im glad your move went great, I hope you had a great christmas and are haveing a better and good new year so far. The scape sounds very different and maybe a needed new scape to start your new move off. Best of luck, Chilled.


----------



## Superman (18 Jan 2010)

For those of you on my facebook friends list, you can see a quick snap of the tank made last night. 

I would link to the image but can't get .jpg details on my phone.


----------



## Luketendo (18 Nov 2010)

Hey, any updates to this?


----------



## Superman (18 Nov 2010)

It is no longer my tank, I sold it when I moved house. 

I'm missing it.


----------



## Luketendo (18 Nov 2010)

Superman said:
			
		

> It is no longer my tank, I sold it when I moved house.
> 
> I'm missing it.



Ah shame, do you remember what your diffuser came with in the box? Just wondering as I'm thinking of ordering the 10D version.


----------



## nayr88 (18 Nov 2010)

I now own this great bit of kit  currently very mossy wood, b.japonica background plant and hair grass either sides with that nano looking version of glossos can't remeber the name of it, ada substrates ada ferts  and a very sexy deffuser ...  I have been tempted to sell the lot because I was recently laid off but I'm determined to hang onto it as I know ill kick myself if I don't.


----------



## Superman (19 Nov 2010)

Luketendo said:
			
		

> Superman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With the music glass diffuser, you got the box and the diffuser - nothing more. I bought the ADA co2 tube set which complimented it great. Both are worth every penny.


----------



## Luketendo (19 Nov 2010)

Does it not come with an suction cups for the diffuser? I'll probably end up with the suction cup set anyway, although Â£14 is a bit steep. It is ADA though aha.


----------



## Superman (19 Nov 2010)

Luketendo said:
			
		

> Does it not come with an suction cups for the diffuser? I'll probably end up with the suction cup set anyway, although Â£14 is a bit steep. It is ADA though aha.


There wasn't anything other than the diffuser.


----------



## angelacalvilo (15 Aug 2017)

It looks great, love it ^_^

Please visit my blog aquascaper.org guys


----------

